# newly diagnosed with ibs and GERD but need reassurance



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi I am a new member, I hope some established members might be able to help me with some unanswered questions from my doctors.As a brief history I am 39, female, have 2 children, tubal ligature since (5yrs). I have had what I now assume to be IBS symptoms for about 20 years, but very occasionally, maybe 2 times a year, always relieved by gaviscon or similar and lasted one day only, although the stomach pain could be very bad.Since the last baby (5 yrs) I have seemed to get these symptoms more and more regular (but no pattern, no food I could identify) came along more and more, until every week or so, I was having symptoms, I took colpermin at the first sign and that normally sorted things out.Then 8 weeks ago, I started as normal, took some colpermin, and it never stopped, and here I am 8 weeks later, still constant stomach ache.I went to GP after a week, said it was Ibs with some gastritus, he gave me colofac, again the symptoms are controlled more or less, but i can still feel it bubbling away.after a month i went back, different dr, said it was GERD (maybe some ibs too) and gave me nexium (which i have not started taking yet) said give it one month, and then if it comes back after that i have to have camera down to rule out HP bacteria or cancer.Just to let you know my symptoms, they are constant burping, no nausea, no sickness, uncomfortable pressure sometimes under breasts. racing heart/skipped beat feeling (both symptoms but not at the same time) on doing normal activities. Bloated stomach, constant wind, very loud stomach sounds, feeling of gurgling etc all the time, motions, either absent a couple of days (not constipation) and then i usually feel better those days, or normalish motion once in morning as normal pattern, not too bad days, or normal motion followed by several cramping loose motions over the next few hours, bad day.Does all this sound like ibs gerd to you guys, ps, I have no heartburn whatsoever or feeling or relflux, just lots of burping.sarah


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep it sure does! The GERD can make you burp a lot for me though it's hiccupping. I tend to hiccup a lot, especially right after I eat or drink something. I might only be 4 or 5 of them but I do and it hurts. I also get the racing heart/skipping beats however I always thought that was due to my heart murmur than the GERD, but it's possible I guess that I'm wrong.You're tummy problems also sound like IBS however it is important to get a proper diagnoses from your doctor. Have you had all the neccesary tests done to confirm it?


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Screamer,thanks for the answer, I have had no tests at all yet, doctor said come back in one month after taking the nexium for that time, and if it did not go away by then, they would do tests.i have not tried the nexium yet, sort of trying to put it off, not sure why really, just thinking, that once i start down the medication road, theres no coming back, probably sounds like nonsense that really.,i also was on the atkins diet (for weight) not doing it too strict(but no grains ) and lost about 10kg in 2 months, the pain started the day i succumbed in town to a chicken fajita. after a week or so of the pain, i panicked a bit thinking i had messed up my system with the atkins, came off it and have been trying to get my system back to normal since, with some good days and some bad.whilst on the atkins i felt, 100 percent better, flat stomach, no wind at all, loads of energy, i think i ought to go back on it and try it again before any medication, just almost scared to do anything with food now, in case it gets worse.sarab


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

HiI am Angie - quite a lot older than you (59) but have very similar symptoms. I have suffered from what I have been told must be IBS for many years but never had it as bad as these past five or six weeks. I know what you mean re racing heart - I feel very restless and jittery and just know my bowel is going to play up. I don't have heartburn but a lot of what I call fizzy, gurgling feelings and acid taste, especially when I lie down. Have tried anti-acids but they do nothing. I take Colpermin on and off but it doesn't seem to do much either. I can't pinpoint any particular food that causes it as it changes all the time. The odd thing is I have actually had a couple of days of not feeling too bad, with quite normal looking stools etc but then since last night I feel dreadful and have pain under ribs and bloating. I burp all the time too but only occasionally feel nauseous. It is a nightmare as want to go on holiday in a couple of weeks but just can't think of going like this. I can sympathise with you with young children, it is bad enough as it is! Wish there was a magical answer - my doctor calls me a mystery as blood tests etc negative - not very reassuring!


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Angie, nice to now there is someone out there going though the same thing, half the time i think like the heart thing and everything that i must be like disintegrating or something its scary!Thanks for your reply. you do seem to have very similar symptoms to me, how about keeping in touch? im english too, but live in ireland.sarah


----------

